# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Lecture des fichiers LOG de Windows [Sources]

## Nono40

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : Lecture des fichiers LOG de Windows.

Le programme prsent ici permet de lire les fichiers standard "Application", "Security" et "System". Pour les fichiers utilisateurs, il suffit de donner le nom l'ors de l'ouverture de fichier vnements.

Ces fichiers et fonctions ne sont utilisables que sous Windows NT/2000 ou XP.

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

